

Artificial intelligence to decide who to email next - cpa2002
http://getseer.com/landing?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=newspost&utm_campaign=hackernews

======
cpa2002
Joe and I just submitted the app to iTunes -- been a long few months coding &
designing, looking forward to feedback.

